# Hattie's hay fever. Rember her and Minton?



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Long time no post(!) no reason really just had other things to do but I have been keeping in touch and reading threads so still feel part of family. Anyway Hattie has started to itch big time! Started about six weeks ago scratching face and chewing legs etc. Anyway went away to Badminton and after she came back from her holiday she has now lost hair around her eyes. Have put her on Piriton which has halved her scratching. Otherwise she is just the same but I will take her to the vet if I cannot control her itching. I think it is grass pollen or buttercup. Just wondered if anyone else has had similar experience. My friend has horse with exacerbated reaction to spring grass which is apparently late this year. Otherwise Hattie and Minton are loving life and keeping me on my toes!! Best wishes to all my 'old favourites' from 2011/2012 hope is all well with you. Promise I will keep in touch more often. Hope JoJo is still active!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to see you about Sue, I still lurk on here a lot but post less and less these days. Lola and a toddler keep me busy enough. Jojo is still around but not as much as a couple of years ago- I'm sure her ears will be burning and she will pop up soon. 

Def keep an eye on hattie- sometimes the itch - scratch cycle starts and needs stronger meds to break. Often even if the original allergen has been removed, the itch-scratch cycle means itchiness continues. Hope she is better soon


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Nice to see you about Sue, I still lurk on here a lot but post less and less these days. Lola and a toddler keep me busy enough. Jojo is still around but not as much as a couple of years ago- I'm sure her ears will be burning and she will pop up soon.
> 
> Def keep an eye on hattie- sometimes the itch - scratch cycle starts and needs stronger meds to break. Often even if the original allergen has been removed, the itch-scratch cycle means itchiness continues. Hope she is better soon


Will give it a few more days but will seek vets advice if no better. Hope it is self limiting she has not been affected before! Nice that my original pals still pop in occasionally!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice to see you back Sue 

Sorry Hattie is suffering with scratching .. Seems to be a common theme with poos.

Would love to see a photo of the two of them.

xxx


----------

